# My first TUT! Colorful shiny TUT - have fun :)



## BlackUnicorn (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi guys.. i read specktra for a long time but i never get to write here... 
i come from israel and we have our own israeli makeup forum in which we usually chat, talk etc.

ANYHOW ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) - lets start this, shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




those are the items i've used, though i forgot to photo my 266 brush and my mac brow kit, and also my barbie lipgloss (forgot its name now, sorry.. )
anyway, check it out:





There's me, without any makeup (the horror, the horror!!!!) :





i skipped some parts here cuz the pictures didn't come out good, sorry. that's me after putting the prep&prime + mineral foundation with my 182 brush + mineral powder with my 168 brush + concealer under my eyes : 





btw, i honestly admire all of you girls who can picture yourself while you are putting your makeup on.. i couldn't do it... it's do damn hard!!! 
anyway - putting pink freeze on the inner part of the eyes with my 239 brush: 





then melon pigment next to it:






then teal pigment:






then entramauve pigment:






(looks bad till now, huh?  )
but now i took my lovely 224 brush and fixed it all! tah tah:










took some cranberry e/s with my 224 brush and put on the crease:






and some vanilla too under the brow (can't see cuz of the camera :/ )










and now, using my mac eye curler + prep&prime lash + diorshow mascara:
(i know, it got all dirty! buh!)










i added some of my golden bronzer under my cheekbone and under the chin, 
also global glow under the cheekbone, mocha on the cheeks and glissade on mocha.
added the barbie mac lipgloss.

Finished look:
in the sun (hate that pic..)





no flash, no focus.. lol:

























that's all, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## michall8 (Jul 23, 2007)

sooo pretty!


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks pretty your cheeks are really shimmering.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful! Thank you for this wonderful tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May I ask what's on your lips?


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Beautiful! Thank you for this wonderful tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May I ask what's on your lips?_

 
thank you so much and yep i checked it - 
it's fashion pack lipgloss from the barbie collection


----------



## july (Jul 23, 2007)

really pretty!
I love thos colors on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זאת יולי מתפוז


----------



## anna29 (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks!
may i ask, what did you use the 205 for?


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_thanks!
may i ask, what did you use the 205 for?_

 
oh oops i forgot to write that down.. and i also apologize for the hebrew in the first picture :/ 
anyway - i use it before i put the mascara on, to dust away any left overs of pigments/w/es that were on my lashes, and also after putting the mascara to brush the lashes, taking off a few bumps (the mascara is a bit old, i'm supposed to get a new one this week).
You can also put mascara directly over the 205 and use it to put the mascara over the lashes...
it's a very nice brush, i got it just last week...


----------



## cherry 1 (Jul 26, 2007)

you did such a great job, thanks for sharing!

שמחתי לגלות אותך כאן ולראות שלקחת את עצתי ברצינות, צ'ריף


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the colors! I have trouble grouping colors together in a way that looks good, but clearly you don't! Thanks~


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

This is gorgeous! And so are you! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

super pretty!! =]
id suggest using a base.it really helps with the colour


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2007)

really cute


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 7, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 7, 2007)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thepal (Nov 7, 2007)

Really nice tut.


----------

